# quick questions



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

i hav an 06 and i wanna get cams how much would it be to install them and get it tuned. also i just got headers and eliminated thes cats will a tune shut the check engine light off thanx?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

A tune will fix the check engine light for the cats. As far as a price for the cam, you'll have to contact a shop to get a price, they are all different and it will depend on whether you are supplying parts or they are. Tunes generally cost $300-500.


----------



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

ok man thanx alot


----------

